# MAC Basic training UK



## Velaxo (Nov 15, 2013)

Hello lovelies, i'm new to specktra but thought i would join considering i've just been hired by MAC yay!  Starting in 3 weeks My position is as Host, i was wondering if anyone knows wether i get to go on Basic training or not? I'm not yet sure if i'm entitled to the benefits the artists get... Any insight would be amaze   xo


----------



## pamlondonuk (Dec 9, 2013)

Congratulations!  I know you've probably started already now, but I'd be really interested to hear how you're getting on.  I'm sure you know if you're getting basic training or not, but if you're unsure I would have thought you'd be able to have it, from what I've heard!  Hope it goes well!  Talk to you manager about progression and your future intentions of being an MUA - most will be very accommodating and will want to help you progress through the company.


----------



## princesslola15 (Apr 14, 2014)

does anyone know if temps get to go on basic training?


----------



## princesslola15 (Apr 14, 2014)

Velaxo said:


> xo


  did you get to go on the basic training in the end? what store was it for, hope your enjoying it !


----------

